# Kubota L47 4 in 1 Bucket Hydraulic Issue



## MASGInc (6 mo ago)

New to the forum and thanks for any help your provide.

Bought a used L47 last year and was having some issues with the hydraulics. The bucket kept dropping and pointing downward in a short while and the 4 in 1 bucket wouldn't hold a tight clamp on items. Took it to Kubota to have them check out all the hydraulics and fix a couple of other issues. They said that all 4 hydraulic cylinders that ran those items needed to be rebuilt. I was told that if the other owner had it sitting for an extended period of time it could ruin all the seals on those because I thought it odd that all 4 would go bad.

They were going to charge like 1700 to rebuild them all and I had a hydraulic place offering to do them for 700 if I took them off myself and brought them in. I opted for the 700 and took them off myself and took them in, they repaired them and I put them back on. The cylinders for the bucket pointing downward are working great but being a newb to anything like this I pulled on the cylinders on the 4 in 1 before I had the lines hooked up which I believe would have filled them with air. 

They do not seem to be working and I saw another post on this forum that said if you have a bunch of air in your lines to run the PTO for several minutes which I tried but still didn't seem to work. At this point I don't know what to try. I was going to check to make sure the switch was working because I don't hear anything when I push the button on the thumb switch but not sure that is the correct route. I just feel it has to do with that air that got into it because even though it wasn't holding tight it was working prior to me taking them off but who knows for sure. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions here. Lets maybe start with the question of whether I should be hearing anything when pressing the thumb switch? Like the hydraulic pump trying to work?


----------

